# Tech Watch Lover



## BenRR (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello everybody,

great to be on this forum, I love watches especially tech watches and would love from people with similar interest to exchange ideas and learn more about watches, would be great to hear from youy!

Many Thanks

Ben

Ps. I am based in the UK, London


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Ben,

I'm rather partial to a "techy" watch to compliment my traditional pieces.

Not every one's cup of tea









1980's "techy" Casio's (if that is what you had in mind)




























Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I allways love seeing them Mike...Very cool....

The best 'techy' watch Ive seen is the Ventura that Roger and Roy have/had......

Nice cool modern digital watch.....

I also like the classics


----------



## Matblack (Apr 17, 2007)

I was looking at at the Sky Time earlier and thought it looked really cool, shame they have sold out









http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Sky_Time.html

MB


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is a very "techy" mechanical watch...the Omega Megasonic 720Hz.

Its gear wheels do not not have teeth but rather magnets around the periphery. I don't believe there is any other movement that ever used magnetic gears!


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello!

My only digital watch, a Junghans Mega1, bought new january 1991. A radio controlled watch was realy hightech in early 90's. The case is stainless steel covered in some sort of scratchproof ceramic material. The watch was designed by an English design studio called Frog Designs. I don't use it much anymore, but it's nice to have in my collection.










deBalzac


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That Junghans is stunning!

A design classic in my opinion....


----------



## Art Simon (Oct 30, 2007)

Mike,

You've got a great collection of Casio Slide Rule watches! I've started working a slide rule watch page:

http://sliderulewatches.googlepages.com/history.html

Do you have any photos of your watches that I could use on the page? The DW-7000 series seem to be especially hard to find.

Thanks,

-Art


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Art,

Your site is the inspiration to some of my collection 

You can use these pic's or I can take some (better) individual ones.

I also have a rare Casio Surfing Timer with a negative LCD and a couple of O&W's that are not featured on your site.

This one is not on your site


















Mike

mp_DOT_wills_AT_tiscali_DOT_co_DOT_uk


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Hi Art,
> 
> Your site is the inspiration to some of my collection


Art

This is not the original slide rule site, is it









Last time I tried to get on to it, it seemed to no longer exist









Mike


----------



## Art Simon (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, the Edwin took the biothinking slide rule watch site down because it was generating too much traffic and he think he lost enthusiasm for the whole enterprise. I'm trying to fill the void, and maybe organize the watches by brand and year.

That Hatcher is gorgeous! Is it Swiss? What years was it made?

Oh, and is one of those Casios a DW-7300? Those are a bit of a mystery to me. Thanks,

-Art


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

cool site!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Art Simon said:


> That Hatcher is gorgeous! Is it Swiss? What years was it made?


Yes, Swiss made by a firm that was started by a couple of ex-Sinn employees.

It's one of their early watches dating back to the early 90's, powered by a modified V7750 movement.

A nice watch and that bit smaller than a Navitimer with a nice "vintage feel" having an acrylic crystal unlike the modern version of it.

Mike


----------



## Dark Vedar (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Ben,

This is my favourite watch, THE ONE KT102B1 check it out on:

www.mywatchandi.com.

Here is the direct link:

http://www.mywatchandi.com/o1theone_kt102B1.php

they also have a lot of other good tech watches you might like.

Thanks

Dark Vedar


----------

